# Hey Todd,  Thanks for the AMPS pellet smoker



## alblancher (Apr 19, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to win one of your pellet smokers at NFL!!   Just want to Thank You for your donation.   My smokehouse gets too hot to smoke cheese so I am looking forward to making good use of the pellet smoker for my next cheese smoke.

Thanks again,  looking forward to giving it a try!

BTW thanks for adding the Maverick thermometer.  Nice to finally have a quality wireless thermo.

Al


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 19, 2012)

Very Cool Al!

I was gonna ask Piney who won the smokers and thermos I sent

Let me know how it works in your smokehouse?

Todd


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesomeness !!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 19, 2012)

Todd...  I am the new proud owner of the second one...  Thanks a bunch...  That was mighty gracious of ya to offer those up...  I have been showing it around getting buddies interested in it


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 19, 2012)

Now I know who has them

Burn 'Em Up!

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 19, 2012)

Todd is a great guy and you guys are going to love his smoker


----------

